# She ate a bandaid!



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Last night my son left his used 2" plastic band aid he had wrapped around his thumb on the couch. He put Winni (19 week old; 2lbs 12oz Pomeranian) on the couch. With in 5 seconds Winni grabbed the band aid and swallowed it whole! I called the vet immediately, they said to bring her in to see if they could get her to vomit it up since she is so small. They gave her the vomit meds, she vomited up everything but the band aid! So of course my husband thinks she didn't really swallow it and it was just "missing". I saw her swallow it with my own eyes! 

They said it could take up to a week to pass! Low and behold she passed it in about 18 hours. Thank goodness, I was so worried she would get a blockage. 

Needless to say we are working on the "leave it" command, next will be the "drop it" command! This incident has taken training to a whole new level of importance.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your girls are so adorable!!
It seems like there is always something to worry about. Thank goodness she is okay and she passed it pretty quickly. I have been on poop patrol before, and the worrying is hard to endure.
If you figure out how to get them to listen to leave it and drop it when it is something new that they really want, please let me know! Mine are good when we practice, but when it is something real they suddenly can't seem to hear me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know the feeling of being on "poop patrol" as Lisi has scared me more than once. Whew, so happy you found it. All is well that "ends well!":wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

olice: oh yes I know poo patrol:w00t: so glad you took her to the vets, she's so itty bitty and oh so cute:wub: both of your girls are precious:wub: 
I bet you wanted your hubby to see the results, why is it dear hubby's want to second guess us


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Boy your hair is going to turn white from worry😁.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad she passed it without any complications!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad everything ended well! At wine's age everything goes in the mouth!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think we've all been there a time or 2, so happy it turned out good  "Drop it", one of the very first commands we teach too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess her boo boo's all fixed up and she didn't want that bandaid anymore...neither will any of you. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Glad all's well that came out the end well. These little ones are trying to scare us to death with their innocent?? antics. You have two real cuties. :wub:


----------

